# Anyone with a business mind?



## BenjaminBurton (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I posted something similar to this on my church's message board and got a few responses but I wanted to ask the PB as well.

I work with a guy who was born in Bosnia and moved to the States when he was around 11. He is nominally Muslim but doesn't practice and has interacted with the Scriptures but doesn't see his need for any sort of eternal security. 

He has a very business oriented mind. He constantly calls the Church nothing more than a business. Today, I updated my Facebook status to say something to the effect of how mind blowing it is that we care more about our animals being fixed than we do a unborn child. His comment read "Either way, both cost us millions. Yes it does come down to the bottom line." I've never encountered someone who views human life as simply dollars and cents. 

We have had countless discussions about faith, the church, Christ, etc. and he has heard me out and been receptive. I've invited him to church and continue to put Christ in front of him any time I can. He respects my beliefs and we will often go back and forth in friendly banter while at work. 

My question is: did any of you have this mindset/worldview prior to coming to Christ? Or do you know anyone/have you been involved in evangelizing such a person? My mind doesn't think as his does and I can't always conjure up counter-arguments for the things he says. Any help you can offer is invaluable!

Grace and peace. 
Ben


----------



## Idelette (Jul 13, 2010)

BenjaminBurton said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I posted something similar to this on my church's message board and got a few responses but I wanted to ask the PB as well.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that's very typical for Eastern Europeans actually. My family is originally from a neighboring country and I grew up with that sort of mentality. Ultimately, there is nothing you can do but just share the gospel and be faithful to tell the Truths of Scripture. I've had my share of debates and discussions and no matter your argument, unless the Lord works in his heart he will continue to see life as so frivolous. I wouldn't worry so much about conjuring up counter-arguments, just be faithful to share what Scripture says, and continue to pray for him. One of the parts of Scripture that really helped me and I think made some sort of hedge way with my family was the book of Ecclesiastes. Hope that helps!


----------

